# Keith Urban at the Grey cup



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Keith Urban's *Strat* seemed quite "*road-worn*" tonight at the Grey Cup half-time show.


The other guitarist was playing a really "funky-looking" double-neck guitar.

Good show/sound overall, considering it was in that wide opened space at the McMahon Stadium in Calgary.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Double neck guitar banjo thing. Some of it still sounded prerecorded


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

vadsy said:


> Double neck guitar banjo thing. Some of it still sounded prerecorded


Never saw one of these!
About the sound ... yeah ... too good to be true?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JacquesP said:


> About the sound ... yeah ... too good to be true?


Yea, something like that. With how much is at stake, I doubt they’d chance it to a live only show


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

vadsy said:


> Yea, something like that. With how much is at stake, I doubt they’d chance it to a live only show


Agreed!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It started out with him working at a height of over 2 meters without any fall protection system in place.

Somebody needed to shut that jobsite down.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

first of all at least the vocals where live and I would suggest the music too.
I thought he did a very good job..
They certainly didn't cheap out on the stage and lighting...first class all the way.
G.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I enjoyed it even though I'm not a country music fan. Wish we saw more of his guitar chops. He's a really good player.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

two pretty good guitar players going at it...
actually this whole "crossroads" concert is very very good.
G





here they are at it again....these guys dont know when to stop...


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i enjoyed "the ranch" cd... he drifted to close to the mainstream for my taste after that.
no denying his talent.

i thought the grey cup performane was a good use of live and technology.... iirc he said something about two rehearsals the day before...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cbg1 said:


> ... iirc he said something about two rehearsals the day before...


rumor has it they were rehearsing a big dance number but it got cut cuz it gave Keith diarrhea and he didn’t want to risk a blowout during the show


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've only attended the Grey Cup once. And I have to say, the thing that impressed me the most was how quickly and efficiently the stage and sound system were assembled for the half-time show. Before the players were completely off the field, the ATVs were hauling stage segments and big speakers onto the field, and in what seemed like less than 3 minutes there was a concert with an audience at the foot of the stage.

As for big dance numbers, when you assemble all those team cheerleaders together, but you stick them in parkas and scarves, it tends to look like a bunch of undergrads jumping up and down to stay warm while waiting for the bus to the Christmas exam, and much less like a dance routine.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

vadsy said:


> rumor has it they were rehearsing a big dance number but it got cut cuz it gave Keith diarrhea and he didn’t want to risk a blowout during the show


Those dance routines are tough but he did not get that specific in the interview.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Watched several clips on You Tube. I think it was a great show. Actual musicians on stage with instruments. No dancers running around doing the twenty minute work out. Keith is part of the British Commonwealth as is Canada.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I enjoyed it even though I'm not a country music fan. Wish we saw more of his guitar chops. He's a really good player.


I am a country music fan but Keith is hardly country. I'm not a fan of his. I went to an Urban concert last year in London, ON cause my wife is a fan. Horrible heavily pop influenced music. May as well have been at a Taylor Swift concert. The opening act was some really young girl lead guitar player that was much more enjoyable and didn't sound half as "bubble gum pop" as Keith. I did like some of Keiths early material but anything from the last few years to now is about as far from country as you can get.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> I am a country music fan but Keith is hardly country. I'm not a fan of his. I went to an Urban concert last year in London, ON cause my wife is a fan. Horrible heavily pop influenced music. May as well have been at a Taylor Swift concert. The opening act was some really young girl lead guitar player that was much more enjoyable and didn't sound half as "bubble gum pop" as Keith. I did like some of Keiths early material but anything from the last few years to now is about as far from country as you can get.


I have a hard time classifying his music but I wouldn't call it pop. My wife calls it new country.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> I have a hard time classifying his music but I wouldn't call it pop. My wife calls it new country.


She is right.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I have a hard time classifying his music but I wouldn't call it pop. My wife calls it new country.


Twang-pop?

What’s in a name?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> I am a country music fan but Keith is hardly country. I'm not a fan of his. I went to an Urban concert last year in London, ON cause my wife is a fan. Horrible heavily pop influenced music. May as well have been at a Taylor Swift concert. The opening act was some really young girl lead guitar player that was much more enjoyable and didn't sound half as "bubble gum pop" as Keith. I did like some of Keiths early material but anything from the last few years to now is about as far from country as you can get.


Likely Lindsey Ell. She's killer


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> Likely Lindsey Ell. She's killer


 Calgary girl also. She would have been good with Keith at the grey cup show.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> I have a hard time classifying his music but I wouldn't call it pop. My wife calls it new country.


New country is pop...those drums are tre 80's...i like his music pre-fuse...you can hear the change in sound between it and the previous

I see the only constant in his band is the bassist...he's from The Ranch...his long time drummer must've quit last year

Side note...can i look that good at 52?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Pop or not, the man took the time out of a time-restricted hit medley to wail out two full guitar solos. That gets my respect. 

The audio was obviously prerecorded, but he wasn't faking the solos. It's no secret he can play and does his fair share of studio sessions in Nashville.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Likely Lindsey Ell. She's killer


Yeah I think you're right. I'd rather have listened to her for a couple hours than Keith.

If I could find a hummingbird that sounded like this I'd bring it home immediately. Unfortunately none of the ones I've come across in Long and McQuade sound that good.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah I think you're right. I'd rather have listened to her for a couple hours than Keith.
> If I could find a hummingbird that sounded like this I'd bring it home immediately. Unfortunately none of the ones I've come across in Long and McQuade sound that good.


Singer sounds good and the guitar sounds good BUT I hope no one thinks this is a live performance cause its not.
G.


----------

